
Galileo’s Moon Drawings (2014) - Hooke
http://www.openculture.com/2014/01/galileos-moon-drawings.html
======
enoch_r
In 1609-10, Galileo's contemporary Thomas Harriot was also drawing the moon:

[http://galileo.rice.edu/sci/harriot_moon.html](http://galileo.rice.edu/sci/harriot_moon.html)

Interestingly, in his first drawing (made _before_ seeing Galileo's drawings),
there is no sense at all that the unevenness of the shadow across the moon is
a sign that there are valleys and mountains on the moon. He looked at the same
thing as Galileo, but possibly because he was a much less accomplished artist,
didn't recognize what he was seeing as depth. I read about this in a book
called The Invention of Science--absolutely fascinating.

------
Raphmedia
Ha! Sheeples! The moon is a hoax.

[http://www.revisionism.nl/Moon/The-Mad-
Revisionist.htm](http://www.revisionism.nl/Moon/The-Mad-Revisionist.htm)

(This is a satire website but I recommend taking a look at it. It's a good
laugh!)

------
725686
One of the commenters state that the watercolors are fake.

~~~
matco11
Another commenter clarifies: The authenticity of the water color drawings
sheet is undisputed; what was shown to be a forgery – see
[http://skyweek.wordpress.com/2012/06/26/nuncius-mit-
angeblic...](http://skyweek.wordpress.com/2012/06/26/nuncius-mit-angeblich-
von-galilei-selbst-gemalten-bildern-offenbar-komplette-falschung) – was an
alleged proof copy of the Nuncius that also contained water colors.

